
MAPS – Legalizing Psychedelic Medicine - anythingnonidin
http://www.maps.org/
======
anythingnonidin
With the interest in MDMA on HN lately (e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15120656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15120656),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069813)),
this seems relevant. This is the organization behind all of the MDMA research.

